# observation hive



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice, thanks for posting. I bet you enjoy that one.


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

looking at the bottom of the larger picture i suddenly understand where someone got the idea for the " lite-brite" toy we had when i was a kid. the cells with pollen look pretty neat.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Where'd you get the door?


----------



## busbee59 (Mar 3, 2008)

it was wall cabinet that hangs on the wall to put flyers & bulletins in, it about 2 in. thick with 1/4 glass .i had several of them i got from a church so i put the glass on both sides it has a lock with a key


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

busbee59 said:


> it was wall cabinet that hangs on the wall to put flyers & bulletins in, it about 2 in. thick with 1/4 glass .i had several of them i got from a church so i put the glass on both sides it has a lock with a key


Brilliant! I build one using plexiglass recently and yours looks MUCH easier to manage. 

Matt


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

I learned a lot the first year I had mine. Including how to spot the queen much faster. It certainly did impress my friends and relatives too. That is the first thing they want to see when they visit, especially when they bring kids. 
It is something they remember long after their visit.

Even though I have many other hobbies and skills, some of which I am much better at doing than keeping bees, I'm known among my friends and co-workers as the guy with the bees.


----------

